# Going Fishin'



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2018)

First time in 2018!!
.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 15, 2018)

Good luck Ken. Show us your catch.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2018)

Got skunked!!! I guess they are not hungry yet!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 15, 2018)

To bad Ken,there is always next time. At least you didn't go to the fish market and buy a whole fish to show us what you caught.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> To bad Ken,there is always next time. At least you didn't go to the fish market and buy a whole fish to show us what you caught.


I forgot..


----------



## jujube (Mar 15, 2018)

Or:

"Give a man a fish and he eats for a day.  Teach him to fish and he forgets about eating."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2018)

jujube said:


> Or:
> 
> "Give a man a fish and he eats for a day.  Teach him to fish and he forgets about eating."


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 25, 2018)

I caught 7 nice size crappie this morning. We'll be having them for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## oldman (Mar 26, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> I caught 7 nice size crappie this morning. We'll be having them for dinner tomorrow.



Oh, Man. I really like any member of the bass family, especially if they are not farm raised. Do you scale or fillet them?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2018)

I Might Have Gone Fishing


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 26, 2018)

I was once given the dubious title of Catfish Queen. This because everyone around me was catching walleye and I kept pulling up one catfish after another, and each one bigger than the last. 

I abdicated my throne and passed the crown along to the gent that took the catfish.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 26, 2018)

oldman said:


> Oh, Man. I really like any member of the bass family, especially if they are not farm raised. Do you scale or fillet them?


I fillet them with an electric knife


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 31, 2018)

Huh??? What is he doing?!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2018)

Lara said:


> Huh??? What is he doing?!


That is called a Trolling Motor, it is used to move the boat slowly while fishing.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2018)

He doesn't know  where the   OFF   switch  is.   Someone please help the poor man.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2018)

I've  always  been a little  leery  about  putting anything  in my  mouth  called  "Crappie".


----------



## Lara (Jul 31, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I've  always  been a little  leery  about  putting anything  in my  mouth  called  "Crappie".


:rofl: Falcon

Ken, thanks for the explanation. I knew it couldn't be a weed-wacker but never thought of a boat motor.

Back in the day, some fish had less appetizing names and had to be changed to be marketable. Here's a list I found. I didn't make these up.

I have to say though that Orange Roughy does not sound appetizing to me. I think they should try again to rename that one.

*Old and New Names for Fish*




[*=1]Stumpknocker became Spotted Sunfish
[*=1]Slimehead became Orange Roughy
[*=1]Goosefish became Monkfish
[*=1]Amberjack became Rock Salmon
[*=1]Mudbugs became Crawfish
[*=1]Pollock became Colin
[*=1]Hog Fish became King Mackerel
[*=1]Dolphinfish (unrelated to dolphins) became Mahi Mahi or Dorado
[*=1]Witchfish became Torbay Sole
[*=1]Pilchard became Cornish Sardine
[*=1]Patagonian Toothfish became Chilean Sea Bass
[*=1]Asian Carp became Silverfin or Kentucky Tuna
[*=1]Gizzard Fish became Lake Whitefish
[*=1]Dog Fish became Cape Shark
[*=1]Red Drum or Rat Red became Redfish


----------

